
OTPW – A one-time password login package - JNRowe
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/otpw.html
======
JNRowe
Links to alternatives and/or advice about how to judge the quality of these
types of things as an outsider would be appreciated.

For example, to me having Markus Kuhn's name attached to it is a big plus.
However, just saying "oh, some well known security dude was involved" doesn't
seem like the best way to evaluate a security product.

